# errorTMProxy module



## winter592 (Feb 8, 2003)

My computer shows an error message on each start up but I dont know what it is asking for. 
It says

TMProxy Module has experienced a critical error. Reinstall program. Internal error. 

Can anyone help me on this?


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi,

TMProxy is linked with PC-Cillin. Do you have this installed?

If so - suggest that you un-install then reinstall. It looks as if one of the files is corrupt.


----------



## winter592 (Feb 8, 2003)

Yes I do have pc cillion. Thank you I will give it a whirl


----------



## debbie2336 (Sep 22, 2007)

what is tmproxymodule has suffered major error 8/PH3/ENG00020000?


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi and welcome.

Really you should have started your own thread 

I can only offer the same advice as the original poster - if you have PC-Cillin installed I suggest that you uninstall and reinstall.


----------

